# Colnago steel tubing



## BacDoc (Aug 1, 2011)

Most of the steel frames I've seen are Columbus, but I'm looking at a bike that has Reynolds 753. Did a search on this forum but couldn't get much info. 

Was 753 used for a certain model? A decal on the seat tube says Ora De Mexico 1972 and the bottom of the frame under the bottom brackett says Cinelli, others I have seen have Colnago or the clover. No flashy paint just yellow frame with blue lugs and Colnago seat post. Campy brakes and drive train with cinelli handle bar and quill stem. No other marking for year or model. Will try to get a few pics.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

Photos will be good, especailly of the lugs and fork crown. Don't recall a Colnago with 753.


----------



## zacolnago (Feb 15, 2006)

Sounds odd, not just the 753 but the Cinelli BB shell too. The only non Columbus tubes i've seen on a Colnago are the Tange masters from some time in the 90's.


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

BacDoc said:


> Most of the steel frames I've seen are Columbus, but I'm looking at a bike that has Reynolds 753. Did a search on this forum but couldn't get much info.
> 
> Was 753 used for a certain model? A decal on the seat tube says Ora De Mexico 1972 and the bottom of the frame under the bottom brackett says Cinelli, others I have seen have Colnago or the clover. No flashy paint just yellow frame with blue lugs and Colnago seat post. Campy brakes and drive train with cinelli handle bar and quill stem. No other marking for year or model. Will try to get a few pics.


Reynolds 753 didn't exist in 1972.

Ora isn't a word (in Spanish).

What it likely said is Hora de Mexico 1972, which is a reference to Eddy Merck's hour record in 1972.

That would make it a late 80's or early 90's Merckx or DeRosa, probably the former. I know Merckx used 753 during that period, not sure about De Rosa.


----------



## BacDoc (Aug 1, 2011)

Here are a few pics. The drive train (Campy 8sp triple) is in pristine shape, way better than these cell phone pics. Shifts as good or better than my 2011 Ultegra. Don't really have any miles besides a 1 mile test spin. Have to say the ride is pretty amazing, as I haven't had a steel bike since the '70's.
















The bottom lug has the club impression and the brakes have Colnago/Campagnolo.








Seat post and stem have Colonago engraving.
















Shamal tubular does not say titanium with conti tubular tires.








Decal at bottom brackett says Rolls Royce Titanium.








Bottom of bottom brackett says Cinelli and will try to get a few more pics. Bike is in great shape but pretty dirty. Hardly any paint damage, no scrapes or chips and the shiny/polished forks and chain stays are perfect.

Any Colnago buffs out there can probably give me some info on what exactly this is. Bike was a consignment from a local shop and they don't have a history other than it is legit owner and not stolen.


----------



## S2k552m (Apr 23, 2012)

NIce.

I would love to get those Shamals on my Tecnos ....


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

You appear to have a Colnago Sprint fork with a misleading label. The frame, unless i miss completely, is not a Colnago.


----------



## BacDoc (Aug 1, 2011)

icsloppl said:


> You appear to have a Colnago Sprint fork with a misleading label. The frame, unless i miss completely, is not a Colnago.


Are you referring to the 753 decal? The other conflicting feature is the clubs on the bottom brackett lugs but Cinelli on the bottom of the frame. I will get a pic so you can see what I'm talking about. I have gone thru a ton of pics and it appears all Colnagos have either Colnago or the club cut out of the bottom lug.

The seat post engraving is interesting. The cranks, seat post and stem as well as the brakes are marked Colnago. The former owner says he got this bike in Italy from Ernesto himself. The guy does own several properties there.

Put the first real miles on it today - ride was smooth and sweet, whatever the lineage this bike has a great ride!


----------

